# The Start Of Updating Our Curb Appeal



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm with your mom on that. Lol
Not really feelin the yellow though. 

Could you post a pic or two from further back so we can see more of the surroundings?


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh believe me the yellow is going!

I might consider doing the cedar on the gables and where the rock was but above some stone/brick of some sort...We'll see.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm hungry for updates!


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

Game plan:

Started to install Hardie siding where the rock was. As I mentioned in my introduction, the whole family gets involved. This was awesome...My son made the cuts...My oldest daughter pre-drilled the corner nail holes...My youngest assisted me and the wife kept our bellies full.
I left approx. 40" above new siding for cedar shakes.

Continue arguing with the wife on color choices for new paint...I know she'll win but I gotta hold my ground to a point.

Add accent shutters & finish replacing the windows.

Got a bid on an aluminuminum num open lattice patio cover for the front. I'll probably install myself but wanted to see where I stood on cost. We want to make the front entry more inviting with a pergola in front of the living room windows and a nice patio made from pavers where the bark is now.


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's today's pic!

We've made great progress...The whole family chipped in and my wife even used the saw!


----------



## memarybe (Mar 7, 2011)

Great job ! Looks like a completely different house! I like the white door much better...


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I miss the yellow..........NOT.....

good job Focker...


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Bravo ! 

looks great


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you use Z moulding where the Shakes meet the white horizontal strip above the Hardee?
Did you Install a double layer of shingles along the bottom row.
Did you add a kick out at the bottom of the shakes so there proud of the trim below?
Did you go over the wall with Tyvek before installing the siding?
Install a strip of tar paper under any butt joints under the Hardee?
Prepaint any cuts in the siding to seal the edges?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Did you use Z moulding where the Shakes meet the white horizontal strip above the Hardee?
> Did you Install a double layer of shingles along the bottom row.
> Did you add a kick out at the bottom of the shakes so there proud of the trim below?
> Did you go over the wall with Tyvek before installing the siding?
> ...


Geez Joe...We know you mean well, but if those things were not done its too late now and you' be just kinda raining on their parade.

Just like for instance at this point I wouldn't offer my opinion that although the door looks great white, because you want it to pop, you may want the garage doors to blend in more, so the eye doesn't just seee GARAGE. That would be criticizing unnecessarily

I'd go with a garage door a shade or two darker than the siding...great colour choice by the way :yes:


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol @ creeper!
I was hoping for the shakes to go at least halfway down. If not all the way!
But I love the color choice for the body of the house! Much nicer than the yellow! I like the way the door stands out now too!


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone...We love the new look!

My wife would like the garage doors painted but it's still up for debate as is adding shakes to the gables. I like the horizontal siding up there myself, I think it ties in well with the new horizontal siding below. We considered larger shake patches but I wanted more "weight" at the base.

The nice thing about being a DIY'er is we can change things anytime we want without having a contractor coming and going.


----------

